# Vom Boot Plattfische in der Mecklenburger Bucht



## meckchris (17. August 2011)

*Moin!*





Da der Dorsch im Moment noch sehr weit draußen steht und die Schwärme sehr zerrissen sind,wollte ich alternativ am Wochenende mein Glück mit Wattis auf Plattfisch versuchen.
Macht das zur Zeit Sinn?

Hat von Euch jemand jüngste Erfahrungsberichte diesbezüglich?Wollte mich in der Nähe von Boltenhagen versuchen!

Ist die Tageszeit egal und in welcher Tiefe sollte ich es versuchen?





Danke vorweg und Petri!


----------



## Astarod (17. August 2011)

*AW: Vom Boot Plattfische in der Mecklenburger Bucht*

Ich war Gestern vor Travemünde,und ab 18 uhr gingen die Platten gut ran.
war von 16 bis 20 Uhr los und hatte keine Wattis mehr:c
Ergebnis 10 Schollen davon 7 gute Küchenplatten,2 Hornis auf Watti|kopfkrat und beim pilken nebenbei 2 Heringe gehakt und 8 Dorsche davon waren 3 gut zum filetieren.Hätte ich mehr Wattis gehabt,wäre noch bestimmt was gegangen|rolleyes Alle so bei 12-14 Meter.


----------



## meckchris (17. August 2011)

*AW: Vom Boot Plattfische in der Mecklenburger Bucht*

Danke für Deine schnelle Antwort Astarod.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hatte aber gehofft,die Platten würden sich schon etwas früher verführen lassen.

Habe noch ein paar Heringe vom letzten Jahr,die wollte ich zerstoßen ins Geschäft(Anfütterung)bringen.

Hast Du geankert oder aus der Drift geangelt?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ich nehme mal an mit Birnenblei und ein Meter Nachläufervorfach.So wollte ich es versuchen!


----------



## Astarod (17. August 2011)

*AW: Vom Boot Plattfische in der Mecklenburger Bucht*

Ich habe Gestern in der Drift 1 Angel mit gekauftem 2er Vorfach mit Perlen und bei der 2. ein 2er Haken System aus 2er Aalhaken ohne Perlen dran gehabt.Und rate mal wo Sie mehr drauf gingen.......richtig auf die Aalhaken ohne Perlen.
Also Haken Wirbel 30 Gramm Birne und etwa 50cm höher eine Schlaufe gemacht und einen Haken zusatzlich eingehängt.Laß dich driften so fischt du mehr Boden ab,als ich keine Würmer mehr hatte ging es gut los alle 2 Minuten einen Anfasser,auf Hering hab ich nicht probiert,aber ich bin sicher auf dem Echo Heringe gesehen zu haben.Nehm ein Heringspaternoster mit den kannst frische streifen schneiden


----------



## Salziges Silber (19. August 2011)

*AW: Vom Boot Plattfische in der Mecklenburger Bucht*

Moinsen,vor Boltenhagen eher schwierig die Platten vom Boot aus zu beangeln, sehr wenig sandige Strecke, auf sechs Meter an der Lieps entlang oder im Bereich Steinbeck/Elmenhorst, in der Bucht kannst Du es auf 13-15m ca. 300 m Entfernung von der Seebrücke probieren, konnte ein paar schöne Fische haken, leider sehr viele nervige Wittlinge die Dir das Leben schwer machen! Makrelen und Heringe sind auch vorort, es lohnt sich zwischendurch ein P-System auszupacken.
Kannst ja mal durchklingel wie es gelaufen ist, würde mich über ein paar Infos freuen....Petri,Gruss und reingehauen..Maik


----------



## Laracitus (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vom Boot Plattfische in der Mecklenburger Bucht*

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte hier kurz einhaken und habe eins, zwei Fragen die Ihr als erfahrende Bootsangler bestimmt beantworten könnt. Es ist zwar etwas am Thema vorbei aber.....Ich habe gerade meinen Küstenschein gemacht und möchte jetzt natürlich auch auf der Ostsee fischen. Da ich dort aber wirklich null Erfahrungen habe (ausser Kutterangeln von Warnemünde aus) und niemanden kenne den ich persönlich befragen könnte versuch ich es mal hier im Forum um mich etwas besser vorzubereiten. Bis Dato war ich größtenteils nur auf der Schweriner Seenplatte und kleineren Seen in MVP unterwegs.  Ich habe mir jetzt mal den Bereich um Boltenhagen und der Wohlenberger/Weißen Wiek usw. auf den Karten genauer angeschaut. Ich denke, dass wäre auch so mein primäres Seegebiet welches ich noch gut erreichen kann und befischen möchte. Vom Anleger Wohlenberger Wiek habe ich schon den Hornis immer nachgestellt. Aber jetzt mit Boot ist halt etwas anderes. Ich würde z.B. bei der weißen Wiek slippen wollen (spricht evtl. etwas dagegen?). Angeschaut habe ich es mir schon einmal vor Ort. Gibt es besondere Dinge, die ich vieleicht generell besser wissen müsste, die halt nicht so eindeutig sind oder aus Erfahrung gerne mal übersehen werden (Fischereirechte, Zonen oder bestimmte Befahrensregeln abweichend vom Kartenmaterial) usw? Aktuelles Kartenmaterial habe ich mir schon besorgt und bei der nächsten günstigen Gelegenheit (Wetter,Wind, Sichtverhältnisse usw) wollte ich es dann das erste mal probieren. Also, wer mir hilfreiche Tipps geben kann auch zu Dingen die ich jetzt nicht aufgeführt habe, möchte sich doch bitte melden. Ich bin für alle Informationen Dankbar

Freundliche Grüße


DAniel (LAracitus)#h


----------



## Laracitus (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vom Boot Plattfische in der Mecklenburger Bucht*

Hallo zusammen,

so, der erste Angelturn auf der Ostsee ist zu Ende. Hier nun mein kleiner Bericht. Es war sehr gutes Wetter mit ablandigem Wind der Stärke um die 2 Bft, freundlich mit reichlich Sonnenschein. Also für mich und den kleinen "Ibis" beste Voraussetzungen für das erste mal. Ich konnte das Revier ausgiebig erkunden. Gute 37 km sind zusammen gekommen. Ich habe dabei 14 Wittlinge überreden können mitzukommen. Leider konnte ich die anvisierten Zielfische Dorsch und die Platten nicht finden. Insgesamt waren sehr wenige Echos zu sehen. Die Marina in Boltenhagen ist auch sehr gepflegt und macht das slippen sehr angenehm (Platz, Zustand usw.) Ich bin bestimmt nicht das letzte mal hier gewesen. Bedanken möchte ich mich hier speziell bei Meckchris, der mir wertvolle Tipps geben konnte und mich zumindest theoretisch auf das Revier vorbereiten konnte. Vielen Dank dafür.

Gruß Laracitus


----------



## meckchris (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Vom Boot Plattfische in der Mecklenburger Bucht*

Da ich immer noch die tollen Fänge von Meeresangler Schwerin und Mathei am Trollegrund vor Augen habe,wollte ich dieses Thema noch mal neu erwecken.
Da die Fahrt bis zur Weißen Wiek meine eigentliche Fahrlust schon übertrifft(100km),würde ich mir die zusätzlichen 40km bis Kühlungsborn gern verkneifen.|evil:

Deshalb die Frage nochmal neu aufgetischt:Wer hatte schon mal gute Fänge auf Wattis in der Bucht bei Bolle oder in der Nähe und würde ein paar Informationen preisgeben.Die Zeit scheint doch zu passen.Wenn nicht jetzt,wann dann?;+


----------



## meckchris (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Vom Boot Plattfische in der Mecklenburger Bucht*

Da hoffentlich alle wieder gesund nach Hause gekommen sind,gibt es bezüglich meiner Frage neue Erkenntnisse.;+

Immer her damit:g


----------



## elbetaler (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Vom Boot Plattfische in der Mecklenburger Bucht*

Hallo Chris, scrolle mal zwei drei Jahre zurück. :q
 Da antworten die üblichen Verdächtigen, besonders der eine, der gerne auch seine Fänge dokumentiert....#6 :m

 Der Beginn der Ostsee-Wüste, also der Übergang von Struktur (Steine, Kraut, Muschelbänke) zum Sandgrund, liegt im Bolle-Revier (gibt Ausnahmen!) allgemein bei 13 bis 15 Metern.  Dort fühlt sich besonders die Scholle wohl, auch noch tiefer, um die 20m.
 Die Flanken der Bucht, also Rethwisch/Klützhöved und Lieps sind sozusagen Riesensandbänke, allerdings nicht strukturlos. Die größeren Sandflecken muss man suchen. Unbeschwert driften mit Grundmontagen wird nix, ohne einiges an Kraut usw. aufzusammeln. 
 Bestenfalls stimmt die Grund-Beschaffenheit und Tiefe, dann dürfen nur keine Schwarmechos oder Grundanzeigen da sein, dann erreicht auch mal ein Platter den Köder vor den Wittlingen usw.

 Bei mir scheitert meist die Plattenangelei an den nicht vorhandenen Wattis. Ab und an wurde im Wohlenberger Wiek Station gemacht und noch welche geplümpert. Da man aber auf das Angeln geil ist, sieht man das als Zeitverschwendung an und beraubt sich selbst einer tollen Möglichkeit, Platte zu fangen.


 Schöne Grüße.


----------



## meckchris (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Vom Boot Plattfische in der Mecklenburger Bucht*

Ja genau Elbetaler, an solche Sandbänke dacht ich.Vom Brandungsangeln weiß ich,daß in Groß Schwansee"um die Ecke"mehr Sand als anderer Grund vorherrscht.Ich werde es die Tage einfach versuchen!

Wattwürmer plümpern kommt für mich nicht in Frage,da zur zusätzlichen Fahrzeit mir die verlorene Angelzeit einfach zu Schade ist.Ich werde einen Weg finden müssen,ganz früh morgens käuflich an meine Würmer zu kommen,oder mal das Einfrieren auszuprobieren.Mit Garnelen oder sonstigen Notködern,die in Norwegen top liefen,hatte ich in der Ostsee noch kein Glück!


----------



## elbetaler (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Vom Boot Plattfische in der Mecklenburger Bucht*

Da gibt es Videos...
 Mit Tauwurm auf Platte vom Belly, Garnelen vom Discounter, usw.
 Das kann ja alles sein, keine Frage. Mir geht es da wie Chris sagte, dass kaum oder nix darauf anbeißt. Aber ganz ehrlich, man nimmt eben dann doch die bekannten Sachen, wie Wattis, wenn die Bisse ausbleiben. Und so ist es auch mit den Kunstködern. Naja, ich probiere auch immer verschiedene Farben, Formen, Gewichte und Größen aus.
 Meistens jedoch schleppe ich viel zu viel mit, man bleibt dann doch bei zwei - drei Ködern. 

 Viel Erfolg beim Testangeln und halt uns auf´m Laufenden!


 Schöne Grüße.


----------



## Topic (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Vom Boot Plattfische in der Mecklenburger Bucht*

nabend, also ich weiß von kollegen die letzte mit dem boot unterwegs waren das die sehr gut platte hatten....

der eine war direkt vor redewisch unterwegs..hatte in 4 stunden wohl um die 20 stück alleine...der andere war vor warnkenhagen mit noch einem kumpel die hatten zusammen um die 30 stück....ich rede nur von fischen die das mindestmaß überschreiten...
tiefen zwischen 6 bis 12 m vom driftenden boot...teilweise mit driftsack...sonntag bin ich auch unterwegs um platten zu ärgern |supergri


----------



## meckchris (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Vom Boot Plattfische in der Mecklenburger Bucht*

Mensch Topic,da ist ja die erhoffte Antwort.Das ist ist für mich Motivation pur und muß ausgetestet werden.#6

Danke für die Info!!!!!!!           |licht|licht


----------



## elbetaler (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Vom Boot Plattfische in der Mecklenburger Bucht*

|wavey:... Leute, ist das ansteckend? Ich habe auch gerade so ein Zucken im Arm! Ist das das Plattenfieber?

 Übrigens Chris, der Kollege Topic (ich flüstere jetzt mal) hat DEN Fischmagnet in der Tasche!  #6


 Schöne Grüße und vorab Petri.


----------

